# Cartes du Ciel (3.8)?



## Nightspore (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone use SkyChart / Cartes du Ciel (3.8)?

"This program enables you to draw sky charts, making use of the data in 16 catalogs of stars and nebulae. In addition the position of planets, asteroids and comets are shown.

The purpose of this program is to prepare different sky maps for a particular observation. A large number of parameters help you to choose specifically or automatically which catalogs to use, the colour and the dimension of stars and nebulae, the representation of planets, the display of labels and coordinate grids, the superposition of pictures, the condition of visibility and more. All these features make this celestial atlas more complete than a conventional planetarium."

This can take some setting up as you need to download star catalogues & pictures additonally. You will find these in the second link below. The program is freeware.

start [Skychart]

en:download [Skychart]





Showing C/2011 L4 Panstarrs





Mars


----------



## Nightspore (Jul 7, 2013)

Saturn & moons.





C/2011 L4 Panstarrs in Cassiopeia


----------

